# algae woes



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

My little 8 gallon is full of algae. The MTS keep the rocks and driftwood clean, and the faster-growing plants seem to do okay (spiral val is fine, and so is that plant that looks like a fern or a palm tree... don't know what it is called, it's bright green). However I have another plant, more of a "bush". Kind of like java fern (it's not java fern), and it is suffering. All it's top leaves have algae growing on them.

I have Cherry shrimp also but they don't seem to be helping too much.

The light is on 8-9 hours per day...

Any ideas?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It would help if you described the algae  Cant fix it if we dont know what it is.....


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh... it's just green fuzz on the leaves. It's not hair/string algae. It's dark green. It does not wipe off easily...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are sure its dark green I would say its bba (a type of red algae), or fuzz algae (search google for pics). If its fuzz algae, mollies are the best for this. If its bba, (ugh) and the tank is planted, prune infected leaves (always), and SAE's eat it. You can also do a 1:19 hcl:h2o dip but this will kill unhealthy leaves (not a bad thing). Upping the Co2 to 30-35ppm will prevent it from spreading but wont kill it. Flourish excel will kill it over a period of 10-14 days if triple dosed but beware it will kill anacharis and vals at this level also. If the tank is not planted, prune and add bba eaters (mollies, SAEs).


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, its BBA algae.



> 1:19 hcl:h2o dip


What is that?

The tank is only an 8 gallon, so I can't put an SAE or any mollies in it. I'd get a small SAE and transfer it to my 90gal but there is already a SEA there.

The val does not have the algae.

What about a black-out?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A mixture of 1 part Hydrogen Chloride (HCl) to 19 parts water, and dip the plants in. I dont think they sell HCl in pharmacies, but you gould get it online. 

Hey Damon, would a Hypdrogen Peroxide dip or a Potassium Permaganate dip work as well?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

HCL is more commonly know as household bleach 

The potassium permagnate may work depending on how established the bba is.

Bleach only on hardy plants (not vals) and as a last resort. It will turn the bba (and your plants) white. Healthy plants will recover but it will take some time.
Blackouts dont work on bba.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

So... other than the bleach (I'd rather not do that), my only other option is the SAE? :S

Anyway, why is this algae there? What causes it? If I can manage to get rid of it, I surely do not want it to return.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

HCl is not bleach its hydrochloric acid. Bleach is a base. Don't mix the two.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I was thinking of trying hydrogen peroxide. And a CO2 difuser... and try to get my hands on a small SAE and some amano shrimp.

What do you think?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

emc7 said:


> HCl is not bleach its hydrochloric acid. Bleach is a base. Don't mix the two.


Exactly what i thought! HCl is a strong acid and bleach is most definately a base since vinegar (a dilute solution of acetic acid) can be used to neutralize bleach. Of course its not reccommended since bleach and vinegar solution will give of Chlorine gas, which is not to mention highly toxic. But either way, HCl cant be bleach because bleach is a basic solution and as emc7 said, hydrocloric acid is indeed an acid (im a moron for calling it hydrogen chloride, wasnt thinking lolll).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

emc7 said:


> HCl is not bleach its hydrochloric acid. Bleach is a base. Don't mix the two.


Wow. I should have read my own post. it should be NaClO not Hcl.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

prune the affected leaves, up your phosphates and add co2, then you will rid your tank.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Girth! Where _have_ you been?  Can you believe I still haven't found any badis??

I'm going to get a CO2 thingy and look into how to up the phosphates.

So, how does one increase phosphates?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Many ways to add PO4 to a tank
Kh2po4
k2hpo4
nah2po4
Flourish phospherous
Kent botanica phos+
Fleet enema (yes this is correct)

KH2PO4 is the most common other than the Commercial ones and fleet enema.
http://www.gregwatson.com sell it and 1 lb will last you over a year easy. Cheaper this way but some perople perfer to just buy commercial and save the hassle of mixing it up.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome, I'll look into that. Also bought a CO2 diffuser. Doesn't seem to be working yet, takes 24 hours apparently.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With DIY co2, you have to hope you're producing enough pressure to push the CO2 through. Not as common as before but can still happen. Most diffusers are designed for low pressure setups.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought a CO2 setup at the LFS... seems to be working. It has a little air pump and every few seconds a little splursh of what I assume is CO2 bubbles out.


----------

